# welches prog für filesharing

## cng

hallo zusamen

ich habe diverse posts im forum abgeklappert und es scheint, als ob man amule verwenden sollte. 

zur zeit verwende ich xmule und bin recht zufrieden. es wird aber oft geschrieben, dass xmule nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird..

ich habe noch das gefunden *Egal wrote:*   

> soweit ich das mitverfolgt habe, wurde das projekt in 2 teilprojekte gesplittet, weil es im dev-team streitereien gab. 
> 
> xmule selber wird kaum oder gar nicht weiterentwickelt. die teilprojekte sind: 
> 
> xmule plus 
> ...

 

spielt es überhaupt eine rolle ob amule oder xmule?

welches empfehlt ihr? vieleicht sogar ein anderes??

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## ansuess

hmm.. also das sich bei den xmule-Abkömmlingen nicht mehr soviel tut, würde ich ja den amule nehmen.. Nachteil ist, das man X dafür braucht..

----------

## sirro

 *cng wrote:*   

> welches empfehlt ihr? vieleicht sogar ein anderes??

 

Also ich nutze gar keins.  :Wink: 

Nur so ein kleiner Programm-Tipp: Mutenet [1], sicher ein interessanter Ansatz, aber kaum mit einem ?mule zu vergleichen

[1] http://mute-net.sourceforge.net

----------

## Teetante

Ich kann mldonkey empfehlen link

Kann sich zu allen nennenswerten Netzen verbinden (Bittorrent, Donkey, Overnet...) und ist zweigeteilt in GUI (Client) und das eigentliche Programm (Server).

Das eigentliche Programm läuft dann irgendwo als Daemon und man kann entweder per HTTP oder Telnet oder über verschiedene GUIs fernsteuern.

So kann man zwischen zwei Vorlesungen anner Uni einen Download anstellen und er ist passend zum Feierabend fertig  :Wink: 

----------

## chris78

Seltsam dass MUTE so bekannt ist .. vermutlich wegen den vielen Werbe-Bannern und der Windows GUI. 

Vielleicht haetten die GNUnet Entwickler sich in den mehr als 2Jahren ein bischen Zeit dafuer nehmen sollen .. nun dafuer haben sie sich eben aufs wesentliche beschraenkt und im vergleich zu MUTE den Kern der Sache voran gebracht. Anonymitaet und Sicherheit.

 Chris

Naja wie man sich denken kann .. ich empfehle dieses Programm:

----------

## p h a n t

 *cng wrote:*   

> spielt es überhaupt eine rolle ob amule oder xmule?
> 
> welches empfehlt ihr? vieleicht sogar ein anderes??
> 
> l

 

xmule bzw. dessen entwickler bedient sich zweifelhafter praktiken, um sein programm populär zu machen. lies dir bei interesse forenbeiträge bei www.amule.org durch.

ansonsten halte ich amule für das bessere programm - mehr entwickler, klasse support, bessere ideen - wie z.b. der webserver, mit dem man amule fremdsteuern kann.

----------

## Inte

Schon mal ein ls /usr/portage/net-p2p/ versucht?

```
amule                 dcgui-qt        gift-gnutella  kmldonkey  opendchub

apollon               dchub           gift-openft    knapster2  overnet

azureus-bin           dclib           giftoxic       ldcc       pysoulseek

bittornado            dctc            giftui         lopster    qtella

bittorrent            ed2k_hash       giftui-cvs     mldonkey   qtorrent

bittorrent-stats      fidelio         gnapster       mnet       teknap

bittorrent-theshadow  freenet         gnunet         mutella    xmule

cccp                  gift            gnut           nap        xnap

Circle                giftcurs        gtk-gnutella   napshare   zuul

dc-gui                gift-fasttrack  gtkhx          nicotine
```

und http://www.applejuicenet.de/

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## cng

ich danke euch allen für die beiträge. 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Schon mal ein ls /usr/portage/net-p2p/ versucht? 

 ja, das habe ich. ausser xmule kenne ich da nichts davon     :Confused: 

ich habe mir auch schon mal überlegt, net-p2p zu installieren.

aber eben. neu bei gentoo und keinen dunst wie  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Lenz

"net-p2p" ist nur die Programmrubrik und kann nicht installiert werden  :Wink: . Alle Programme in ihr schon *g*.

----------

## Yagasaki

Ich mag gtk-gnutella sehr gut. Für movies ist es zwar grottenschlecht, aber es hat eine einfache Benutzeroberfläche.

----------

## chris78

 *Yagasaki wrote:*   

> Ich mag gtk-gnutella sehr gut. FE movies ist es zwar grottenschlecht, aber es hat eine einfache Benutzeroberfläche.

 

Stimmt .. es ist zwar nicht anonym und nix aber es geht super.

Ausser das es resourcen frisst ohne ende. Also ich meine alles ausser Bandbreite.

Ich hatte mal einen Fall da hat das Biest 230MB RAM belegt nachdem es eine Nacht durch als ultranode lief. Aber es ist eines der ausgereifteren tools die ich gesehen habe.

----------

## amigafan

Also wenn man KDE drauf hat ist das Gespann von mldonkey und kmldonkey als Frontend eigentlich unschlagbar. IMHO  :Wink: 

Gruß,

 Kai

----------

## mo-ca

also das torrent beim mldonkey is ja mehr als sch****, denn der müllt einem die verbindung zu, dass es fast nicht mehr lustig ist.

ctorrent

scheint recht in ordnung zu sein (gibt glaube noch kein ebuild), aber  habe keine kapazitäten mehr, ums ausgiebig zu testen ... [/url]

----------

## cng

ich emerge gerade amule. mal schauen, ob mir das zusagt.

ansonsten habe ich hier noch weitere tips usw. auf welche ich 

zurückgreifen würde..

danke euch

michael

----------

## noleti

ich benutze zur zeit gift samt den Erweiterungen und bin ganz zufrieden, aber auch kein power-user

----------

## sethleon

Wie wärs mit Overnet, dort gibt's Massen User + Files,

downloade es von http://www.overnet.org

dort gibt es auch ein Link zu einem GUI

links zu "Download-Links":

Edit: Links zu download-Sites gelöscht. Verstoss gegen die Forenregeln. --ian!

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich würd aMule statt xMule verwenden, halt auch gerade wegen der entwicklungssache.

Ich verwende aber beide nicht mehr, nur noch ab und zu bittorrent weils einfach viel schneller ist bei mir, teilweise hab ich schon kurz nach dem start 40 -80 kb /sec

----------

## norc

nimm giftd oder besser noch bittorrent 

norc

Edit: Links zu download-Sites gelöscht. Verstoss gegen die Forenregeln. --ian!

----------

## Corax

Nun, xmule wird wohl zu Ende Mai eingestellt. Es gab wohl einen Flame-War zwischen den Entwicklern von amule und xmule und der von xmule hat resigniert. Ganz nebenbei habe ich beide Programme ausprobiert und mußte feststellen, daß xmule wesentlich weniger Quellen findet als amule. 

Der MlDonkey wollte bei mir nicht kompilieren, also hab ich's gelassen.

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der MlDonkey wollte bei mir nicht kompilieren, also hab ich's gelassen.
> 
> 

 

gentoo forum hilft

ansonsten bin ich ich mitm mldoneky auch zufrieden. findet man wenigstens auch ältere files (nicht wie bei Bt)

----------

## cng

danke für die tips..

ich habe nun emerge amule und emerge bittorrent ausgeführt.

nun habe ich aber zwei anfängerprobleme:

1) wie bringe ich die programme inkl. Ikons ins kde-startmenü?

2) ist es möglich, daten von xmule ins amule zu importieren?

die zweite frage habe ich noch nicht selber ausprobiert...  :Rolling Eyes: 

danke und gruss michael

----------

## sarahb523

 *Quote:*   

> 1) wie bringe ich die programme inkl. Ikons ins kde-startmenü? 

 

starte mal den kde-menü editor (unter einstellungen)

2.)

weiß ich jetzt auch nich

cu

sarah

----------

## cng

danke.. ich habe es ganz wo anders gesucht...  :Embarassed: 

----------

